# Movie Theme Covers (Logic & EastWest)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am an insatiable collector of film scores and they are pretty much all I listen to.

So, I decided to start doing "covers" of my favorite film scores in Logic Pro 7 using EastWest Symphonic Orchestra samples.

*I do not read sheet music - never have - and I play completely by ear.*

So, here are a few of the latest covers I've done over the past few days. I will post more as they come -* I AM ALSO TAKING REQUESTS!*































And yes - I do write my own stuff as well - check it out on my channel: www.youtube.com/gwstreicher


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just posted "The Shining!"


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

very cool! you and my daughter must be kindred spirits. she is a film score buff and also taught herself how to play music by ear. she also composes.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

nixie said:


> very cool! you and my daughter must be kindred spirits. she is a film score buff and also taught herself how to play music by ear. she also composes.


Very cool!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just posted "The Mummy"


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------

